# Some of my pets from the 75 cm ADA



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

These are all inhabitants of my 75cm ADA planted tank, along with some Harlequin Rasboras and Amano shrimp:

Olive Nerite Snail









Cherry Shrimp female with Eggs


















Cherry Shrimp baby (about 3 days old)









Miniature Crayfish


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Sweet pics!


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow those are some great shots.What type of camera and lens are you using?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll take a guess that it's a Canon 5D with 100mm Macro lens. But I might be wrong about the lens


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

U r not, mike  Add to it STE2 and 580ex flash and you are dead on.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

sweet Ed.

 
<resist temptation to get a nice camera...>


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Greg, I will tempt you a LOT more on the 31st. I am bringing my bag w/me


----------



## tisdiz (Apr 8, 2007)

Ed, your photos are amazing. Would you mind sharing some tips for an avid beginning photographer?
I have a Nikon D70 and I think my Nikkor 105mm f/2.8 lens would be the most appropriate for aquarium photos. I'm especially interested in learning about the lighting you used to be able to get your shutter speed fast enough. Do you need to do much touching up in PS?
L


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

L, thanks for the kind words. The 105 macro IS going to be the best lens you can use (do you have the old one or the new VR? that is an amazing lens). All my photography is done with an overhead flash triggered by a wireless controller. With Nikon, it would be 2 flashes, a SB800 working as a trigger on the shoe, and a 2nd Nikon flash on the tope of the tank, looking down. For much more info, check out the BEST site ever on this subject (I actually started it years ago), called The Aquatic Photography Forum.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ed,
I thought the D70 could operate in commander mode without another flash?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

ha ha, u r right, Mike. Me, canon user, should give out less NIkon advice.


----------

